# BREAKING NEWS!! IS IT TRUE 2000 - 2004 CARS CAN HIT THE ROAD? JUST HEAR RUMOR



## gaugie99 (Feb 3, 2015)

HEAR FROM A RELIABLE SOURCE THAT CARS FROM 2000 AND UP CAN GO ON THE ROAD WITH UBER NOW. IF THIS IS THE CASE UBER DRIVERS WILL BE COMPETING WITH WHO KNOWS HOW MANY CARS AND AGE 19 CAN DRIVE NOW. ANYONE WHO INVESTED WITH NEW CARS IS GETTING SCREWED OVER IF THIS IS TRUE.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

There is no way they are letting 2000 MY cars driven by 19 year olds. Even Uber has the PR awareness to know that's a horrible idea.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

America said:


> There is no way they are letting 2000 MY cars driven by 19 year olds. Even Uber has the PR awareness to know that's a horrible idea.


They actually are allowing exactly that in some markets.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Nothing Breaking here... they have been allowing 2000+ here in Nashville since the spring.

Here are the Nashville Requirements:

UberX requirements are:
- Vehicle must be a 2000 or newer
- Must have 4 doors

Uber Select:
- Must first meet UberX requirements
- Must have leather seats
- Must have ample leg room
- Must have general cleanliness

If you think one of the cars listed under your account qualifies, please send us some pictures of the interior and exterior of the car.

Uber XL:
- Must first meet UberX requirements
- Must have 3rd row seating

Black and SUV are both uberBlack products. We can only do business with partners that own and operate their own vehicles and meet the belowrequirements:

— Vehicle is 2009 or newer full-size sedan or SUV in excellent condition
— Exterior color must be black
— Interior color is preferably black (very few exceptions made)
— Driver’s License
— Commercial Insurance Card
— Commercial Vehicle Registration
— Certificate of Public Convenience
— OPVH Driver Permit
— MTLC Vehicle Permit
— Airport Permit

PS- IS ALL CAPS NECESSARY?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

America said:


> There is no way they are letting 2000 MY cars driven by 19 year olds. Even Uber has the PR awareness to know that's a horrible idea.





Kingo9 said:


> Nothing Breaking here... they have been allowing 2000+ here in Nashville since the spring.


This was first posted on Feb 19,2015
*Why Uber is doomed to fail....*










Lowered Driver Age Requirement of 19 Years has actually been written into Law in many states this year where legislators introduced the Model TNC Bill template that was written by Uber.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I have my own theory that they did this in the Winter/Spring to simply get as many cars on the road for the summer where most people travel and cities attract way more tourists. I am guessing that come October/November they will clamp down on vehicle age and driver ratings when demand is less and bring quality back up. Just my thoughts.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Passenger told me yesterday about the shitty, old car they ended up in here in Denver.

It is exactly that. As the new recruit pool gets tighter, and they pull back on the driver referral bonuses, the next best way to get more drivers is to widen the pool.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> I have my own theory that they did this in the Winter/Spring to simply get as many cars on the road for the summer where most people travel and cities attract way more tourists. I am guessing that come October/November they will clamp down on vehicle age and driver ratings when demand is less and bring quality back up. Just my thoughts.


Nope! Don't see it happening.
Uber willingly deactivating tens of thousands of cars/drivers, when it's spending like crazy for New Drivers to replace those that have had enough. Changing the requirements upwards would shrink the available pool once again.

And at this juncture Uber doesn't give a hoot about quality or brand image. It's all about numbers to show great growth in every metric.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I think the 2000 car rule coincides with a city that has under 1$ per mile rates though. I don't think my area has that rule though....yet.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Adbam said:


> I think the 2000 car rule coincides with a city that has under 1$ per mile rates though. I don't think my area has that rule though....yet.


All of that might coming to a city near you pretty soon.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope! Don't see it happening.
> Uber willingly deactivating tens of thousands of cars/drivers, when it's spending like crazy for New Drivers to replace those that have had enough. Changing the requirements upwards would shrink the available pool once again.
> 
> And at this juncture Uber doesn't give a hoot about quality or brand image. It's all about numbers to show great growth in every metric.


You are probably correct. Eventually they will raise it though. Whether it just be time, or something happens where an old beat up car has a crash because of a car problem.

My UberXL is a 2009 and I get compliments regularly that "This is the nicest Uber I have had." My vehicle has leather and is very clean, but it's no Lexus or Mercedes. It works for me, but I wouldn't be mad if they raised it...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> You are probably correct. Eventually they will raise it though. Whether it just be time, or something happens where an old beat up car has a crash because of a car problem.


Not a lot of examples of Uber going back on a decision....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> Whether it just be time, or something happens where an old beat up car has a crash because of a car problem.


It's not Uber's problem if a car is unsafe or not road worthy, and gets into a serious wreck. It's the third party provider's (Driver's) problem.
As far as liability goes, Uber does not take any liability for Safety or Quality of services rendered by third party providers (Drivers). Even though, Uber carries liability insurance, it's TOS absolve it from actions of third party providers.









It would be just another minor, temporary blemish on Uber's image. Nothing that a campaign of UberKITTENS wouldn't take care of.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's not Uber's problem if a car is unsafe or not road worthy, and gets into a serious wreck. It's the third party provider's (Driver's) problem.
> As far as liability goes, Uber does not take any liability for Safety or Quality of services rendered by third party providers (Drivers). Even though, Uber carries liability insurance, it's TOS absolve it from actions of third party providers.
> View attachment 8918
> 
> ...


^^^
Well, I'll put it to you like this... All it will take is one suit by either driver or passenger to blow the lid off of all those disclaimers that Uber is so fond of, since Uber is the one who carries the insurance for their employees (Ooop's, I meant 'independent contractors') and approved the carrier. 
A judge like judge Chen could make things very difficult for Uber. 
I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Los Angeles.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Los Angeles.


as i know this is requirement for existing cars. for new "partners" 2004 or 2005.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

L.A. now allows Model year 2000 until Jan 1, 2016.

UberHoopty is alive here on the leftist coast.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Because people that are so desperate they work for Uber can't afford newer cars, and they've burned thru the top portion of the barrel so far as good drivers go a long time ago, ....besides, only a matter of time before they start kicking all drivers to the curb on account of autonomous vehicles. Uber used to be a backup job for many folks. I would recommend a backup for your backup. Uber On!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This reminds me of a scene from the movie St Elmo's Fire:

* JULES:
When are you going to get a new
car? One that truly expresses
your lifestyle as the perfect
couple.

 LESLIE
Not everybody got recruited out
of school into international
banking, 'moneybags.'

 ALEC
Besides... My mom and dad gave us
this car. I think I was conceived
in the back seat.

 KEVIN
It's still sticky.*


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

In San Diego market, Uber has been allowing 2000 or newer cars for quite some time now

http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

caspiy257 where did you get that???


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> caspiy257 where did you get that???


I got the E-mail from Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The disclaimers will not last long. In the major cities, and even in some states, both courts and regulators have, over the past twenty or so years, been holding the cab companies responsible for their drivers and their actions. This despite the claims of the cab companies that the drivers are independent contractors and that they are not responsible for them. Cab companies have been making this claim since at least the 1920s. Much of this is due to courts' or regulatory authorities' designating an individual who suffered an alleged "wrong" at the hands of a cab driver as a "victim". Once these entities designate this "victim", he has legal recourse against the driver. Most cab drivers do not have anything against which this "victim" can proceed. The courts and regulators, especially the latter and especially in jurisdictions where there is an
oppress-ER-uh-_PROGRESS-_ive gubbamint, want this victim to have a means of recovery. The driver does not have anything, but, perhaps, the cab company _does_. What these particular gubbamints, supported by "trial" lawyers or "plaintiffs' lawyers" are doing is "going after the deep pockets", the cab company.

Now we have Uber. What is it worth these days? Fifty billion, or so, bananas? How many of these "trial lawyers" or "plaintiffs' lawyers" are looking at that pile and salivating? How many people who have never worked a day in their lives and think that the world owes them something are looking at that pile and salivating? All that you need is the right Philadelphia lawyer and the right pathetic plaintiff and _Zapp-0!!!_ Now I am sure that Uber has most of that fifty billion tied up here and there or offshore, but, when you are discussing _that_ kind of money, there _must_ be a million or two lying around on which _some_ shyster lawyer can get his greasy fingers. Add to that the possibility that some regulatory agency or some court could put Uber out of business in a given jurisdiction if it did not come across.

In the case of the cab companies in Washington, there might be two or three that have _some _money. As for most of them, as some busybody do-gooders and their BMW and Volvo driving lawyers here learned, to their dismay........let us put it this way: given a choice between the balance sheet of a Colorado short line in the 1930s or a Washington cab company in the late twentieth to early twenty-first centuries, I would pick the Colorado railroad every time.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> Nothing Breaking here... they have been allowing 2000+ here in Nashville since the spring.
> 
> Here are the Nashville Requirements:
> 
> ...


POST # 4 /kingo : Alas and alack. OP
doesn't realize that 
ALL CAPS ==CONTINUOUS SHOUTING!!

Please God, he doesn't figure out how
to increase font size to the
"Read IT from Space" setting!

Bison chortling.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> L.A. now allows Model year 2000 until Jan 1, 2016.
> 
> UberHoopty is alive here on the leftist coast.


POST # 17/LAuberX: As much as I admire
Your Wit and Wisdom
Fellow Notable, would You mind observing my Early March Precedent that Established
"#[F]UberHooptie" as Preferred Term ?

Thank You, in advance, for Your
Anticipated Co-operation.

Hashtaggy Bison Inspires!


----------



## Rionoirble (Jun 27, 2015)

Def 2000 here in Milwaukee, just saw the req list when I stopped by the office the other day.

As a new Uber Black driver, I have gotten a lot of riders already who told me they got Select/Black because of bad experiences with UberX cars or drivers. Hopefully those drivers are getting bad ratings and not sticking around very long.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rionoirble said:


> As a new Uber Black driver, I have gotten a lot of riders already who told me they got Select/Black because of bad experiences with UberX cars or drivers. Hopefully those drivers are getting bad ratings and not sticking around very long.


Don't worry...they'll be replaced by even worst drivers with even older cars.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

There are cities allowing 2000+ cars, but there are higher end cities requires 2006+


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I drive a 2005 Dodge Caravan , Pretty good condition.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

joe flood said:


> I drive a 2005 Dodge Caravan , Pretty good condition.


POST # 30/joe flood:.Ever bump into
victorious52 ? He's in a Similar Mini-V.


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

LA/OC has been 2000 and newer. When they first dropped it, I was going to pick up a older car but they weren't much cheaper and hard to find something with good paint at that age


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Rionoirble said:


> Def 2000 here in Milwaukee, just saw the req list when I stopped by the office the other day.
> 
> As a new Uber Black driver, I have gotten a lot of riders already who told me they got Select/Black because of bad experiences with UberX cars or drivers. Hopefully those drivers are getting bad ratings and not sticking around very long.


POST # 27/Rionoirble: BEFORE You come
off as Irredeemably 
Elitist, what YOU and Millions of Equally
Clueless PAX are witnessing is the Finan-
cial and Employment Ruination of the
Most Motivated Driver Corps. in WORLD
HISTORY, all Victims of the Avarice, Hu-
bris and "Bottomless Duplicity" of a
Spoiled BiPolar Rich Kid who has been
on a Manic High for FIVE YEARS NOW,
who SEEKS OUT CONFRONTATION in
order to exert his Total Dominance in
the Fashion of George Orwell's "Big Bro-
ther" in the Dystopian Novel "1984".

As a Ayn Randian Cultist, he feels des-
ined to Conquer and Glory in his "Dis-
ruption" guilt-free while Techies revel
in his "Genius App" and chuckle about
his Pride in having, as his MOST FRE-
QUENTLY bestowed journalistic label,
the descriptor of "A$$hole".

Travis, his "AntiPersonnel LLC", his pet
"Vulture Capitalists" and his Fratty Boi
Onanist Butt-Buddies are not only In
humane...but INHUMAN! They only see 
$ signs and the Advent of TESLA AutoBots
replacing, guilt-free of course, all current
Drivers. The MILLION DRIVERS...pffft!...
get a life, Bro ..in the New "GIG" Economy,
Dude...Outta my Way, Man...I'm THE DIS-
RUPTOR...with the Statues to Prove It!

Spend Considerable Time STUDYING
The Combined Wisdom of Nearly a
HALF-MILLION Messages, before try-
ing to sound even Halfway Intelligent 
about this Global Menace, operated 
like a Racket, by a Sociopathic Glory 
Hound.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27/Rionoirble: BEFORE You come
> off as Irredeemably
> Elitist, what YOU and Millions of Equally
> Clueless PAX are witnessing is the Finan-
> ...


Nuff said.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Battlecruiser said:


> LA/OC has been 2000 and newer. When they first dropped it, I was going to pick up a older car but they weren't much cheaper and hard to find something with good paint at that age


POST # 32/Battlecruiser: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forum
from Full Battle-Rattle Friendly Marco
Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

"PROPS" to YOU for the Custom PB-Y
Avatar with ahead-of-its-time QUAD
FIFTIES Nosecone....b-b-b-B-B-Bad 
to the Bone!

Even Worse is Evil Emil Michael, Lord
Kakanicky's Hamfisted Henchman who
WOULD, if he COULD, prevent me from
telling YOU: 

"Preserve your Legal Rights.
Carefully read your "Partnership" Agree-
ment. NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days
to OPT-Out of B i n d i n g Arbitration!"

https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
from These Notables:
chi1cabby ... & ...
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30/joe flood:.Ever bump into
> victorious52 ? He's in a Similar Mini-V.


Not yet or maybe passed him by and did not know lol


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

gaugie99 said:


> HEAR FROM A RELIABLE SOURCE THAT CARS FROM 2000 AND UP CAN GO ON THE ROAD WITH UBER NOW. IF THIS IS THE CASE UBER DRIVERS WILL BE COMPETING WITH WHO KNOWS HOW MANY CARS AND AGE 19 CAN DRIVE NOW. ANYONE WHO INVESTED WITH NEW CARS IS GETTING SCREWED OVER IF THIS IS TRUE.


_Has been that way for a while here in San Diego... 2000 and up models are all welcome in the UberX "fleet"...
_


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Here the age limit for a taxi is seven model years. The Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism people on the Taxicab Commission added even more oppressive service life limitations. Those three trade groups will do anything that they can to inflict harm on cab drivers. If you buy a standard gasolene powered taxicab, you can keep it only four years.

These same hypocrites cheer the TNCs and the lack of regulation on them. The TNC can run a fifteen year old car and not only is it allright, but the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism trade groups cheer the TNCs for running those old cars.

This is what you get when you have a repress-ER-uh-_*PROGRESS*_ive government. "Do as 
I say, not as I do" has long been a marching cadence of those people.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Has been that way for a while here in San Diego... 2000 and up models are all welcome in the UberX "fleet"...
> _
> View attachment 13884
> View attachment 13884


POST # 37/UberReallySucks: Bison here.
My Roomie, who has
SHIRKED COOKING DUTIES recently has
been sentenced to KP of late, so that I....
I can Rest Assured that Credit that is
Overdue is PAID IN FULL...PRONTO.

Sorry, I don't mean to shout but Chef
Haberdasher's Linguine w/White Clam
Sauce better be worth the Aggravation.
Having the Rays beating up on the Hap-
less Red Sox bullpen, isn't helping either.

Oh, yeah....The Good News...in the Short
Span of 69 Days, YOU have not only reached
the Hall of the Well-Knowns, but ALSO
virtually KICKED IN the Front Doors of
the Pantheon of Over-Achievers with a
Bakers "DoubleDozen" ranking @135%.

This puts YOU in the Top Thousanth of
ALL UPNF Members. Well-done, Sir!

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
Bison enjoys Chef du Maison's Fare.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ah 2000-2004 car? lolol,
shows uber is getting desperate!!
The admirer admires,
The admirer desires,
The admirer conspires,

The admirer enjoys quiche Lorraine!!!!
Which is totally AWESOME!!!!!
I love the word Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a 2004 Saab 9-5 that is in perfect condition not even a nick in my leather, it has 173k on it, Exterior is spotless. My car goes to a Saab tech every 10k and he can never find a problem with it. Maintaining a car correctly is the key. Not only that when my Saab pulls up in Belmont, Franklin and downtown people love it, my 2011 Saab 9-3 always gets great complements as well. Those 2 cars always get me high ratings fully loaded cars that are turbo that they are paying a uberx rate for. Plus they both beat my 2010 odyssey in mpg it barely goes out anymore. My 2004 saab approved for lyft mentor inspection today but I declined working for them when I asked for my other 2 cars to be added and they said only one car was allowed. Nope not being restricted like that. I have seen 5 year old cars trashed out and drive out rattling and shaking, imo maintenance and upkeep is more important then how new a vehicle is.


----------



## realmoney2 (Oct 26, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> There are cities allowing 2000+ cars, but there are higher end cities requires 2006+


 Anyone know what the Washington DC metro area car age requirements are?


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

realmoney2 said:


> Anyone know what the Washington DC metro area car age requirements are?


I am here to find this out myself for Greater MD. If you look at the requirements for Greater Maryland (Im told DC and VA has same car requirements) they tell you this:

All UberX/UberXL vehicles must be 2005 or newer

All UberBlack/UberSUV vehicles must be 2007 or newer to drive in Greater Maryland and 2012 or newer to drive in Baltimore

Well i can absolutely attest to the fact that I have seen a 200 Vehicle approved automatically without issue. I am thinking that they want to just leave the website stating this as to keep on the down-low. But that being said, what would the point be in keeping it quiet if you need the/ want the drivers which is why you lowered it? Inquiring minds want to know.
I cannot make a link because this is my first post, but the website is uberpartnersmd and then go to requirements

But my question is this, does GREATER MD officially allow a 2000 Vehicle for UBERX or XL? Of course keep in mind, a 2000 will be ineligible in 2 months, January 1st 2016. But 2 months gets you money to help buy a brand spanking new 2001 or 2002  LOL


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

duggles said:


> Passenger told me yesterday about the shitty, old car they ended up in here in Denver.
> 
> It is exactly that. As the new recruit pool gets tighter, and they pull back on the driver referral bonuses, the next best way to get more drivers is to widen the pool.


It was probably me. 

There is a broken down 2000ish lincoln with a peeling vinyl top that has an Uber sticker in my apartment complex. Looks rough inside too.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> ....what YOU and Millions of Equally
> Clueless PAX are witnessing is the Finan-
> cial and Employment Ruination of the
> Most Motivated Driver Corps. in WORLD
> ...


This is classy penmanship.
Well said!


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Someone should tell Uberjaxx...asap, hell be able to get his hoopty back on the road and start rakin'it again!!!! Thats if mom's let him out yet.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

For a $8 ride, no tip and the driver taking all of the risk, what the hell do pax expect? 1995 and newer even makes more sense. 
A person's best bet would be to buy and use a clean 2001-2004 , high mile 4 door civic, Sentra, ect. Have a base cost of sub 5 grand and drive it into the ground.
Then, and only then you would see a decent profit. Using a new car, leased or loan is financial suicide.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> For a $8 ride, no tip and the driver taking all of the risk, what the hell do pax expect? 1995 and newer even makes more sense.
> A person's best bet would be to buy and use a clean 2001-2004 , high mile 4 door civic, Sentra, ect. Have a base cost of sub 5 grand and drive it into the ground.
> Then, and only then you would see a decent profit. Using a new car, leased or loan is financial suicide.


This.

My vehicle has a retail value of about $4,000 and 115,000 miles on it.

Sadly it gets fairly poor fuel mileage. 23ish.

I see people driving new vehicles for Uber and it makes me feel a little sick.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's an idea.
Uber could offer a new service: 'Uber Classic'.
It would be for cars older than 2000.
Of course it would be a downgrade from UberX, so the price point would have to be lower.
But probably the cheap ass pax would love it.
Drive in an old cab-like vehicle for 25% of the cost of a cab.
Then they could finally eliminate the moronic UberPOOL!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kmartinez3218 said:


> I have a 2004 Saab 9-5 that is in perfect condition not even a nick in my leather, it has 173k on it, Exterior is spotless. My car goes to a Saab tech every 10k and he can never find a problem with it. Maintaining a car correctly is the key. Not only that when my Saab pulls up in Belmont, Franklin and downtown people love it, my 2011 Saab 9-3 always gets great complements as well. Those 2 cars always get me high ratings fully loaded cars that are turbo that they are paying a uberx rate for. Plus they both beat my 2010 odyssey in mpg it barely goes out anymore. My 2004 saab approved for lyft mentor inspection today but I declined working for them when I asked for my other 2 cars to be added and they said only one car was allowed. Nope not being restricted like that. I have seen 5 year old cars trashed out and drive out rattling and shaking, imo maintenance and upkeep is more important then how new a vehicle is.


POST # 41/kmartinez3218: HOW INSANE
IS LYFT for turning
down a "Three-fer" ?! Bless You for your
Superlative Car Maintenance!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Einstein said:


> This is classy penmanship.
> Well said!


POST # 45/Einstein: Why Thank You!
I MAY need to 
quote You in the Unlikely Circumstance
that a Serial Detractor gets too big for
Garment Oddments and ventures
outside of his $antander Orofice located
in Lo$ Variou$ Angele$.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45/Einstein: Why Thank You!
> I MAY need to
> quote You....


Please quote me anytime, especially those ramblings which are sensical.

I'm a bit disturbed by the mention of the 'Garment Oddments' and '$antander Orifice' in the same light.
It could be an omen of more deactivations in the offing.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Einstein said:


> Please quote me anytime, especially those ramblings which are sensical.
> 
> I'm a bit disturbed by the mention of the 'Garment Oddments' and '$antander Orifice' in the same light.
> It could be an omen of more deactivations in the offing.


POST # 52/Einstein: Be not disturbed.
He can't bother You
and no one is getting Deactivated.


----------

